# Skunk Excitedness



## slugsiss32 (Nov 14, 2010)

Ok, ok, ok I can't wait any longer  Decided on getting getting Skunks and thats my final decision and now I want to talk about them because i'm excited.  

Sooo lets talk...found these little houses on ebay which i shall get if people think they're suitable. RABBIT GUINEA PIG DUCK HOUSE HUTCH RUN SHELTER on eBay (end time 19-Mar-11 22:25:01 GMT)

Don't know how big it is i'll have a look closer to the time, but its pretty cool cos the lid opens and so does the front door and I shall fill it with blankets so its cosy. Its probably not big enough for adults as its supposed to be for Chickens, Ducks and Guinea Pigs but by the time they're adults i'll get my brother in law to make them a funky little house. 

To start with i have a huge ferplast carry cage used for the French Lop, so its pretty big. 

I even made a little pouch thing, like really thick felt bag to carry them in when they're babies like you do with Gliders, not sure how that will work but its the thought that counts...XD 

Got a billion blankets, bowls, litter trays, even some little dog toys :L Hehe!

Please share stories and pics etc of your Skunkies


----------



## eubankclare (Jul 23, 2007)

Hi
You’re as excited as I was when first getting my skunk pippa. I am hoping to get another girl and maybe a boy this year.
The house looks nice but will u be keeping him/her outside or in?
My pippa is kept in at the moment and lives in a rabbit hutch while we are at work. If you’re keeping inside (and will ever shut them in) I recommend a large rabbit run, double so if they do get up in the day they can walk around.
If you’re keeping outside or inside but they will have constant access to an outdoor bit/room (Pippa will have this soon) then I think that house will probs be ok. (Someone with better knowledge will explain more)
I have had pippa a year now and am still learning, I am very lucky that I got her off a lovely couple who still answer any questions or worries I have.
I think the only thing that has surprised me up to now is that Pippa is just coming into her first season and let me tell you she stinks :lol2: I love her to bits but she has a very different smell about her. I believe some skunks do and others don’t. Pippa mum according to the couple I got her off smelled during her season and pregnancy and I think pippa has inherited this :lol2:
Be aware if she/he is going to be living inside with you they will want to be everywhere you are. Pippa follows us around like a dog (esp when its food time) and loves cuddles (not all skunks are like this).
Pippa has lived in our kitchen form being a baby, she has a rabbit hutch for the day and free roams at night, but has tried to dig out into the next room so my kitchen has plaster missing at both sides of the door. Expect this and dug up carpets :gasp: 
We are in the process of making Pippa an outdoor area at the mo, now the weather is getting better I think she will enjoy it exploring outside. I now need to find a suitable outdoor house so if anyone has any ideas please write back.

If u need any other info there are a lot of more experienced people on here but if u PM me I will try my best to answer and prop know someone who can if I can’t.

When will u get your baby?
Clare


----------



## slugsiss32 (Nov 14, 2010)

Cool thanks, mine will be inside free roaming, but when i'm out i'll either shut them in the kitchen or in a big crate or run as you suggested, luckily i don't go out in the middle of the night so i won't need to shut them in anything at night so they can wonder round. :2thumb: Lol hehe. 

My dog follows me everywhere anyway, every time we move she thinks we're taking her for a walk! Haha, even when shes tired from the last walk!

I'm hoping to let them explore outside in my garden on a harness.

Annnd Luckily i have no carpets in my house. Except the stairs, but we want to get rid of that anyway so they can rip it up for us, saves us doing it.:lol2: :2thumb:

My only concerns are...

What do they get up to in the night when every ones sleeping...
If they get used to my Caravan from a young age, will they be ok to stay there some weekends with us? Its Static and I have a fridge for their food etc, and electricity if needed. 
And i think i'll keep them away from my Birds, hoping they wont eat them. 

And i am getting two babies...not quite sure when yet though, when they are ready!  Hopefully in the next few months.


----------



## Loderuna (Mar 9, 2010)

Looks good as a nest box - would be fine for a single skunk to sleep in, providing it was only a sleeping box inside a large enclosure (or your house!).

I've saved the seller, as I think I might get one for Ozzy! He has a palstic barrel laid on its side, with a hole cut in the lid for access. I then fill it full of shredded paper and he's happy in there when he is having his bachelor time during baby season!

Knowing my luck, if I got him a nice wooden nest box, he would use it as a toilet! :blush: Lavender has a huge nest box for having babies in, and she toilets in the corner, so it's on with the chain mail gloves to skip that out when there are babies!!!


----------



## BenjaminBoaz (Jan 6, 2006)

If inside that looks ok. 
Mines outside as she destroys everything at nigh unsupervised. 
Diggers has one of these to herself:


----------



## snowdrop (Feb 5, 2011)

I have the same nesting box for all my babies, they love it when its full of hay and they make there own den up :lol2:, but i wouldn't say its big enough for two adult skunkies. With our skunkies we also did the snuggle pouch for when we took her out and about, if she didn't want to walk any more we would just carry her . If you want any specific information on anything feel free to pm me :2thumb: Congrats on getting your two by the way, they're wonderful animals! I'll try and put some pictures of mine up soon


----------



## eubankclare (Jul 23, 2007)

animalstorey said:


> If inside that looks ok.
> Mines outside as she destroys everything at nigh unsupervised.
> Diggers has one of these to herself:
> image


 
Love these. Did you build them or buy them?
What else u got in there? :lol2:
Clare


----------



## slimeysnail (Jan 29, 2009)

My two girls love their box- it is the same as you have found! My girlies are little fatties, but they snuggle up in it and plenty of space for blankets and shredded soft paper too! They are housed indoors


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

My boy free roams but at night goes into the bathroom. We tried a dog crate but he soon learnt how to escape out of that one lmao.


----------



## Nix (Jan 23, 2008)

animalstorey said:


> If inside that looks ok.
> Mines outside as she destroys everything at nigh unsupervised.
> Diggers has one of these to herself:
> image


Spoiled digger! Lovely setups!



slimeysnail said:


> My two girls love their box- it is the same as you have found! My girlies are little fatties, but they snuggle up in it and plenty of space for blankets and shredded soft paper too! They are housed indoors
> image
> image
> image
> ...


Aww lovely girls! They look gorgeous


----------



## BenjaminBoaz (Jan 6, 2006)

I bought them (£500 each approximate)
Digger has one. Honey the coatimundi has a slightly bigger one and hoot the long eared owl has a third. Fourth is empty.....any suggestions? ;-)
Do like your nesting box. At the moment in the shed we use straw and she has her own duvet! Where thinking about an igloo or large cat litter tray (type with a roof) to put in the shed instead. Breaking news: looks like diggers coming inti season.....about bloody time- almost though something was wrong!


----------



## slugsiss32 (Nov 14, 2010)

I think i'll defo get two of those nest boxes, good to see some pics with actual Skunks in, thanks Slimeysnail.  And Snowdrop, i'd love pics of yours too! I'm super excited.  Love those outdoor enclosures, Animalstorey. :2thumb:

When you're excited time goes so slowly doesn't it?


----------



## slugsiss32 (Nov 14, 2010)

Got two beds yesterday, £6 each! Its cute because my dog has one, but its like 10x the size cos shes rather massive. Also have a harness that might fit one of them one day, i bought it for my rabbit but its too small for her. Got some extra bowls too, i'll upload pics now.


----------



## Loderuna (Mar 9, 2010)

Rabbit harnesses work well on skunks - I used them on a couple of kits last year. Get the harness on from day one and let your baby get used to wearing it without a leash attached first. The type I use has a bell on, which is really helpful to try and find the little devils when they go on a mischief mission!!


----------



## samhaines (Oct 12, 2008)

i use a rabbit harness on rosie. got some pics on my profile . ferret harnesses are best for kits. then upgrade as they get older. i harnessed and leash trained rosie from day one witch also helped with her socializing skills. allso found the best toys you can get are from £1 shop little teddy's and squeaky toys. and the cat toys with the rode and the lil animal that hangs of the string on the end. they love em


----------



## slugsiss32 (Nov 14, 2010)

Awesome thanks, I've seen people have them off the harness wondering round in their garden in pictures, but i'd be scared to do that. Jazz's Garden = Forest Like and a mess.  Hehhee

Never thought of a ferret harness, I'll take them into pets corner when I get them as they have a whole wall of harnesses available. I think I'll get the ratcheting harness from Raccoonsrule when they're older, but I don't think it'll fit when they're babies.

Cat toys are great, my Parrot has loads of little balls etc and they cost so little! I think I'll defo get some of those! 

Ah, this is so exciting.  :2thumb:


----------



## samhaines (Oct 12, 2008)

yea ferret harnesses are good for when there babys and cheep and just the right size. i rember when i got so excited before i got rosie. now shes a spoiled lil skunk. same with siku


----------



## slugsiss32 (Nov 14, 2010)

Cool I'll get some ferret harnesses then! I looked some up...only about £4 each which is good! The one I bought for my rabbit was £10, but shes so huge it doesn't fit her! More like a small dog size...lol! 

Cute! Nowwww names...help me!! I'm thinkinggg Brooklynn...or Flower...Or Brandy...or Bailey...for the girl. And then I was going to called the Boy Indiana...but if I can come up with a better boy name then the girl will be Indy and the boy will be something I like......Robin? Kinda too human..erm...Remy like from Ratatouille...or Cody..or Mario! Haha no idea...It will most likely end up being a Disney character though!

Oo I like Otto! And Rafiki...Dunno... Mickey...Baloo...

I have this feeling that when i'm older my children will be called Mickey and Minnie...LOL.


----------



## sam gamgee (Apr 8, 2009)

Jazz........I sense your excitement, lol!

Names? My fella is Ollie, my girlies are Ella (nicknamed Smellarella cos she is only fully loaded!) and Petal (shy, sweet thing).

You would not believe how much they suit their recpective names.

Dave x


----------



## carlycharlie (Jan 16, 2008)

My little boy is Ashkii, a native American name meaning boy; the girls are Dirty Gerty(and she lives up to her name by not using litter trays :devil, Nizhonii & Golizhii (both Native American names).

I use rabbit or ferret harnesses. Keep a close eye on them if they start walking backwards though, as that's when they slip out of the harness & try legging it :whistling2:


----------



## Loderuna (Mar 9, 2010)

Mine are Ozzy and Lavender. I really like Otto for a boy skunk though...


----------



## samhaines (Oct 12, 2008)

mine are Rosie and Siku


----------



## slugsiss32 (Nov 14, 2010)

Coool! All these Skunkies have such unique names. :lol2: I thinkkk Indy and Otto!!


----------



## snowdrop (Feb 5, 2011)

Mine are: the louie mister. lilly and daisy, and I did have a little girl called elsa that i lost when she was 12 weeks old 
I also like the name otto and indy!


----------



## slugsiss32 (Nov 14, 2010)

Aww bless, sorry about Elsa. .. I love the name Daisy, its so sweet and Lilly goes perfectly with it! Except if I called one of mine Daisy I don't think my sister would be too happy and my niece is also Daisy! Louie is also an awesome name, sounds cheeky.


----------



## snowdrop (Feb 5, 2011)

slugsiss32 said:


> Aww bless, sorry about Elsa. .. I love the name Daisy, its so sweet and Lilly goes perfectly with it! Except if I called one of mine Daisy I don't think my sister would be too happy and my niece is also Daisy! Louie is also an awesome name, sounds cheeky.


Don't worry about it, she may not be here but she's in our hearts 
Her full name is daisy day dream :lol2: Lilly is just lilly because we liked the name and she's beautiful like the flower ! As for louie he's beautiful and cheeky, he chases the dogs then makes this crying noise for attention from them :lol2:


----------



## slimeysnail (Jan 29, 2009)

My Girls are called Maggie, and Frizzy Bee (Frizbee).:blush::flrt:


----------



## slugsiss32 (Nov 14, 2010)

Aw Wow I like Frizzy Bee  heheh!


----------



## slugsiss32 (Nov 14, 2010)

Is it a good idea to put collars on them? Like with id tags? Found these little cat ones..not sure why they'd need them as they wont be out like a cat, but they're cool.  And they have little bells on too xP Haha 

Ahh mee can't waitt  <3


----------



## snowdrop (Feb 5, 2011)

slugsiss32 said:


> Is it a good idea to put collars on them? Like with id tags? Found these little cat ones..not sure why they'd need them as they wont be out like a cat, but they're cool.  And they have little bells on too xP Haha
> 
> Ahh mee can't waitt  <3


I have little cat collars for my babies, they seem to prefer them when going out for walkies as appose to the harnesses. PLUS they look so cute!:flrt:
so when are your babies meant to be arriving at there new home :mf_dribble::lol2:


----------



## slugsiss32 (Nov 14, 2010)

Awesome  Erm no idea to be honest! I was told they'll be ready by April ish but no specific time.


----------



## snowdrop (Feb 5, 2011)

slugsiss32 said:


> Awesome  Erm no idea to be honest! I was told they'll be ready by April ish but no specific time.


Ow hehe, i remember when i was waiting for my very first skunk. Everything goes so slow :bash:
Has anything stuck name wise


----------



## slugsiss32 (Nov 14, 2010)

Yep I think I will call them Indy and Otto :-D They are reasonably skunkish names I think.  Hehe the purple collar I got just broke  I'll have to buy another...it was an Ancol one aswell so I thought they were quite good...hmm.. I was 'playing' with it though...tehe


----------



## snowdrop (Feb 5, 2011)

slugsiss32 said:


> Yep I think I will call them Indy and Otto :-D They are reasonably skunkish names I think.  Hehe the purple collar I got just broke  I'll have to buy another...it was an Ancol one aswell so I thought they were quite good...hmm.. I was 'playing' with it though...tehe


Nawww beautiful names :flrt: ow no , but i've done that before :blush: i got my collars from [email protected] there's some beautiful ones in. But i started with the stretchy ones with the bells on first hehe. :2thumb:


----------



## slugsiss32 (Nov 14, 2010)

Got these ones from a Garden centre..its just the clip that broke but it still works and I think I'll use harnesses for walkies so doesn't matter if they aren't that strong. Hard to type on my phone sorry.. Yup I really like Otto and Indy as names. :2thumb:


----------



## Rackie (Jan 30, 2011)

I really want a skunk at some point, but realistically I think I'm going to have to wait until I'm not living with other students!


----------



## slugsiss32 (Nov 14, 2010)

Lol I looked at your animals though. The students you live with must be pretty relaxed considering you have 24??? rats!!  Wow lol xP 

Ancol Ferret Harness Lead Set Small Animal Toys for Sale Next i'll get these  Scrapped the idea of those wooden boxes, think I'll stick with a crate for now. They are awesome...and I probably will get them, but I have a brand new crate sitting by my door because my dog was too big for it, besides they will barely be in it! 

Ahh i'm worried about litter training them though!  Guess I'll have to restrict them to one room, until they know where to pee and poop! 

Can you give them treats and toys, like rawhide etc? I know there diet is very strict so just wondered if they can have this sort of thing. 

Jazz x


----------



## sam gamgee (Apr 8, 2009)

Theyre corner poopers with the odd mistake.....see where they poo, put the tray there! Sinks in fairly quickly although you may have to remove the poo/wee fast ish as ours dont like doing their stuff while the trays are still fouled.

Ours have run of the house but choose to mostly remain upstairs to play, lol. We put a tray in the ensuite loo, one in our bedroom and one in the downstairs loo and all tend to get used at some point......theyre generally clean animals although Ella pongs a little at the mo (in season, I think).

Dave.


----------



## Rackie (Jan 30, 2011)

slugsiss32 said:


> Lol I looked at your animals though. The students you live with must be pretty relaxed considering you have 24??? rats!!  Wow lol xP


Unfortunately I don't have any of my animals with me at the moment, because I'm in halls and not allowed pets. So my dad looks after them at home. :'(

I'll have some but not all of my rats, and my guinea pigs & GALs, when I get them, with me when I move into a house next year. So I'm not sure what my housemates will be like about them! It's horrible not having your animals around!


----------



## slugsiss32 (Nov 14, 2010)

Aw must bee  I love animals don't know what i'd do without them, i probably sound like a freak but its true. lol  Hopefully i can go to a uni near by or live a year in halls and then rent a house with nice animal allowing people - very unrealistic though!  Luckily my family will look after the animals


----------



## sam gamgee (Apr 8, 2009)

*Lurve......*



slugsiss32 said:


> Aw must bee  I love animals don't know what i'd do without them, i probably sound like a freak but its true. lol  Hopefully i can go to a uni near by or live a year in halls and then rent a house with nice animal allowing people - very unrealistic though!  Luckily my family will look after the animals


I`m no "animal lover" per se but agree with you....can`t imagine life without any of ours.
Bonehead (Puck the `possum) for onr example:he is currently prancing around, then parks himself in front of a loudspeaker and...........farts:lol2:, followed by a spell of clicking!
I`d miss lil things so.............
And Ollie, coming downstairs at 5 in the morning, re-discovering his treat ball then playing with it on a tiled hall floor.............:lol2:!!!!

Gotta love em all.

Dave


----------



## Rackie (Jan 30, 2011)

Luckily I'll be allowed mine next year, but it's so boring more than anything, not having anything to entertain me!
I think i'm going to wait until I have an outhouse/shed to keep my skunk outside if the parents visit XD


----------



## slugsiss32 (Nov 14, 2010)

Haha, Puck sounds like a great little possum:-D Can't even not check this forum when I'm at school, addictive! And Rackie I hope you can have your animals back soon!! Dave, are you hoping to have more kits this year then? That's really cool hehe :-D Sounds hard work though..


----------



## sam gamgee (Apr 8, 2009)

slugsiss32 said:


> Haha, Puck sounds like a great little possum:-D Can't even not check this forum when I'm at school, addictive! And Rackie I hope you can have your animals back soon!! Dave, are you hoping to have more kits this year then? That's really cool hehe :-D Sounds hard work though..


Well, theyve been, er, doing the thing!!! Thought she was preggers a couple of months ago, thick as thieves are Ollie & Ella :flirt:!

She will be `done` wether she has a litter or no this year and so will Ollie although I am not too keen on him losing his goolybits......and neither is he, I suspect!:lol2:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

sam gamgee said:


> Well, theyve been, er, doing the thing!!! Thought she was preggers a couple of months ago, thick as thieves are Ollie & Ella :flirt:!
> 
> She will be `done` wether she has a litter or no this year and so will Ollie although I am not too keen on him losing his goolybits......and neither is he, I suspect!:lol2:


davey wooooooooo wy broked a tooth on a treat ball  he is a lopsided coonybum now


----------



## slugsiss32 (Nov 14, 2010)

Is your other Skunk Petal already spayed? Don't hear much about her  People say getting them spayed or neutered makes them better pets, wonder if thats true.. 

Poor Ollie, i'm sure he will be very upset about losing his "goolybits" :lol2:

I emailed a good vet in my area, well not actually in my area, about an hour away but they have a vet that said he has treated Skunks before and would be happy to see mine! Rather have somebody who knows what they're doing treat them if they need it. 

XD


----------



## sam gamgee (Apr 8, 2009)

*Petal skunkie.......*

Yes, Petal is spayed and descented, she originally from seb Miller (we are her second owners) and is very pretty but she is reclusive compared to the others, very cuddly when she lets you pick her up. She is also smaller than Ollie & Ella despite her father being a wild skunkie.......we dont see loads of her, she is very friendly but evidently not handled enough as a young un. Wouldnt be without her tho.

Dave.


----------



## sam gamgee (Apr 8, 2009)

Emmaj said:


> davey wooooooooo wy broked a tooth on a treat ball  he is a lopsided coonybum now


 
Hehe....poor chappy!

Hi Emmmmmmmmmma!

Dave.


----------



## carlycharlie (Jan 16, 2008)

sam gamgee said:


> Yes, Petal is spayed and descented, she originally from seb Miller (we are her second owners) and is very pretty but she is reclusive compared to the others, very cuddly when she lets you pick her up. She is also smaller than Ollie & Ella despite her father being a wild skunkie.......we dont see loads of her, she is very friendly but evidently not handled enough as a young un. Wouldnt be without her tho.
> 
> Dave.


 
I think because her father is wild could be why she is smaller.....I know Ashkii my little boy who is her half brother is also smaller than all 3 of my girls. The girls come from fur farm lines which of course were bred to be larger to produce bigger pelts for the fur trade.


----------



## slugsiss32 (Nov 14, 2010)

> The girls come from fur farm lines which of course were bred to be larger to produce bigger pelts for the fur trade.


That would make sense. Funny how we love animals from other countries but never respect our own...Americans think Skunks, Possums and Coonies are pests but we pay hundreds and wouldn't think of making them into fur coats!  Guess us keeping them is like an American keeping a red fox or badger..it would be a bit weird, haha.


----------



## slugsiss32 (Nov 14, 2010)

Carry thing and Crate for bed/sleeping/private area  I re-arranged my whole room...now I have 9 birds and plenty of room for two Skunkies  Can I use any old cat litter in the trays? I'm getting impatient, haha! But if i'm told they're ready now i'm going to have to be very persuasive to my lovely mother to take me as my sisters going to give birth any day. Hope they will be ready soon though, its all I think about! Haha  

Jazzzz XD


----------

